# Montana Trial - May 23-25



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

How is it going?


----------



## crimson1 (Oct 6, 2007)

any word on the Q call backs??


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual results:
1. Pow, Kim Johnston
2. Jinks, Brooke Vandebrake
3. Ellie, Bente Pasko
4. Gage, Bryan kendrick
RJ. Beamer, Brooke Vandebrake
Several jams. Sorry, I don't have them.

Amateur Callbacks to Land Blind:
1,2,3,5,9,10,16,17,18,19,22,23,24,26,28,30,31,41,43,44,46,47,49,50,56,57,59.

Amateur first series, a very tough triple. Long retired about 300 yards plus, across two pieces of water near the end. Middle retired, across a small piece of water tight behind the flyer guns, then a flyer on the left shot right to left across a strip of water. A few good jobs, many long hunts. 10-12 minutes per dog, it took all day.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Way to go Pow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Am callbacks based on the above.
Midnight Sun Southpaw Joe Braverman Joe Braverman 
2 BITTERROOT FLOAT BARBARA LYON Jack Lyon 
3 AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko Larry and Anna Calvert Larry Calvert 
5 FC AFC Wood River's Franchise Bill Fruehling Bill Fruehling 
9 Ida Red in the Zone Glenda Brown Glenda Brown 
10 Red Butte's Tiger Lilly Joseph L. Taylor Joseph L. Taylor 
16 Marauders Aviator Wayne Johnston Wayne Johnston 
17 Mr Waylon of Rimrock Ronald W Kiehn Ronald Kiehn 
18 High Tech CPU Janet Olson Janet M. Olson 
19 FC Remington's Duk Dawg Linda Johnson Linda Johnson 
22 AFC MOONSTONES Hug and Moochie Sarah & William McKnight Bill McKnight 
23 Dust Devil's Black Blizzard SH Mike Heard Mike Heard 
24 FC/AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil MH Glenda Brown Glenda Brown 
26 Shadowpines Trip Ticket Bob & Nancy Byrum Bob Byrum 
28 Catalina's Trumarc Carma Futhey Carma Futhey 
30 Biggun's River Pirate Joe Braverman Joe Braverman 
31 Ram River Rockin' Rudy David Cheatham Dave Cheatham 
41 Runnin's Molly B Brian Clasby Mickey Rawlins 
43 FC Carronade's Last Survivor Ken & Sandi Thorson Ken Thorson 
44 Super Pow Wow Kimberly Johnston Kim Johnston 
46 Absaroka Plenty-coups Joe Skaggs Joe Skaggs/Chris Brandl 
47 Marauders Top Flight Wayne Johnston Wayne Johnston 
49 HIGHTEST TOP OF THE LINE BILL WITTING Bill Witting 
50 Sly's Sweet Joy Leigh Larsen Leigh Larsen/Richard Larsen 
56 Mr Truman of Rimrock Ronald W Kiehn Ronald Kiehn 
57 Shadowpines Chabasco Bob & Nancy Byrum Bob Byrum 
59 FC AFC FTCH AFTCHMission Mountain Ninja Armand Fangsrud Armand Fangsrud


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*What! no results? How about some rumors!*


*Russ*


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I have heard that the Open is over so maybe someone will post the results. Hey Russ I heard that you have your trailer at Eric'. I will be there next week. Marie


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Hey Marie,*

*Your ears must be burning! Brett and I we're just talkin about ya. Look forward to seein ya next week, have a safe trip and see ya when you get in.*

*Russ*


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any results from the Derby yet?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Derby:

1) Heads Up Fire in the Hole -- O: Nelson H: Rob or Karl
National Derby List! Congratulations Lynn!

4) Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove -- O: Robinson & Talley H: Fangsrud

Sorry, I don't have the other placements.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Once again, congratulations to Lyn & Rio!! It just keeps getting better


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio and Rob or Karl. Congratulation as well to John & Gus and Eric.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open 2nd Marauders Aviator o/h Wayne Johnston
Open 3rd FC AFC Mission Mtn Ninja o/h Armand Fangsrud

Am 1st FC AFC Mission Mtn Ninja o/h Armand Fangsrud
Am 4th Marauders Aviator o/h Wayne Johnston
Am Jam Super Pow Wow o/h Kim Johnston


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard that Karl Gunzer won the Open with Bowie! I believe that is Bowie's fourth Open win. Congratulations to Karl and to Bowie's owners, Gary Mathis and Jeff Jenkins.

What a weekend for Karl, the Open win and the Derby win with Lynn Nelson's Rio. Congratulations to Lyn as well.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go Karl.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Does that Qualify " Marauders Aviator" for the National amature?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Armand and Ninja on the Am win. Congratulations Wayne on the Open2 an Am .Congrats kim on Pow's Am Jam.


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your congratulatory notes! Lynn and Rio


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Kim,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,NICE!

Give Wayne a big pat on the back as well. 

Mike


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Mike, you should be proud! It was a very nice and very hard Amateur. Pow held his own until the last series. The flower pot was a little over his head, hunted but worked it out with no handles! Heck, Fly handled!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Go Team Gunzer. Kudos to Karl for Bowie's great win, and a special congratulations to Lynn Nelson and her good dog, Rio, on their victory in the Derby. It's always special to watch a puppy's learning curve intersect its potential. Rio has been running so well for so long that this victory was inevitable. Enjoy.

Jim


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations Kim and Wayne on a great weekend!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations Kim and Wayne on a great weekend!


I'll second that!!


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

AM Results:

1) Ninja - Armand Fangsrud
2) Remi - Linda Johnson
3) Rio - Joe Braverman
4) Pilot - Wayne Johnston
RJ Twist - Glenda Brown
Jams: Lefty - Joe Braverman; Drifter - Jack Lyon; Chance-Larry Calvert; Chip-Janet Olson; Ham-Bill McNight; Dusty-Mike Heard; Tick-Bob Byrum; Trudi-CarmaFuthey; Pow-Kim Johnston

Note: Armand and Ninja also got 3rd in the Open


----------

